

Ask HN: What can you ask freelance programmers to find out how good they are? - brandonhsiao

This is different from finding out how good ordinary programmers are. When you hire a long-term programmer you want someone brilliant. But when people hire freelancers what they often want is just someone who&#x27;ll reliably implement their plan.<p>What can you ask freelance programmers to find out if they can do that?
======
dfreire
A guided tour of a project they did, looking at code samples.

